# I'm a proud Mama!!!



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so excited, I just wanted to share









As some people may know, I've had some big problems with walking Cherry. She was pulling me everywhere (sometimes right over and then she'd just drag me on the ground







), she'd bark at everything and put her back up, and I just completely lost confidence in walking her.

I got her a halti, stepped up the training and she's been progressing slowly. 

On Saturday I took her out, let her off for a run, then walked her back home and was surprised that she wasn't pulling me. I was really pleased, but I wondered if it was just a fluke. Sunday, I did the same thing and again, she didn't pull at all









So after a few days of a short walk to the park, let off for a run and the short walk back, I decided today to try going for a longer walk. She was doing really well, so I decided to test her. I walked her carefully along the road and there was no reaction, she just kept her focus and walked beautifully by my side. There was a big group of kids behind us at one point, very noisy and on bikes (which she used to lunge at) and she completely ignored them!! We saw them again a bit later on our walk when we had to go right up to them because they were blocking the path and again, she was perfect.

I can't quite believe it. Something in her head seems to have just finally clicked. And I felt really good too because I had the most perfectly behaved, wonderful dog with me









I'm so pleased that all the hard work we've done has paid off. By the way, the 'leave it' command is a godsend!







I'm really excited now to be able to take her lots of places and do more with her now


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Good for you 

BOTH of you!!!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome!!!!









Congrats!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Good for you and Cherry!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Kim_BecileSomething in her head seems to have just finally clicked.


Isn't it great when they start to grow up?!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! Since I first posted this, we've come across other obstacles (dogs and cats!) and she's done just as well! She has definately grown up - she's so mature now!


----------

